# How to make tomato juice?



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

My brother-in-law has requested that I make and can some tomato juice for him. I have never made tomato juice, but I did find the recipe in my Ball Canning book. However, I don't have a food processor or food mill or anything like that, and this recipe says to run the tomatoes through a food processor. (I don't even know what one of those critters looks like!)

Can anyone tell me how to make tomato juice without using any fancy equipment? I have plastic collanders and things like that, but since I don't have a kitchen counter I don't own any electrical appliances or any kind of fancy gadgets; I just have simple, basic things.

Thank you, and I appreciate the help.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Susan,

Freeze your ripe tomatoes. Place them in warm water and the skins will slip right off. Remove core and seeds. You are left with just the firm flesh of the tomato. Simmer until soft, stirring often to prevent sticking.

All you're left with is mincing (or grating) the flesh very finely .... hmmm, you could simply grate the skin-less, seed-less tomato before cooking!!

What you are trying to achieve is finely minced tomato pulp, so chop them fine, fine, fine. Be sure to place your cutting board on a cookie sheet so you can catch the juices.

Strain the minced tomatoes through a strainer, a colander's holes might be too big..

At this point, even when using Ball's recipe, is let the juice sit in the fridge over night. Excess water will rise to the top. I always scoop this off, then heat juice up (no boiling!) (sometimes, I will add seasonings at this point ... salt & pepper ... or herbs such as garlic, basil, hot peppers. Be sure to remove the herbs before canning.)

Then follow Ball's procedure for canning.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh c'mon ... no one else makes tomato juice??


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

We don't really like it actually, so that's why I haven't tried to help, never made it!


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

do you have a foley mill......it's is very inexpensive....

http://www.drugstore.com/foley/qxb90811?aid=337456&aparam=foley_kitchen&scinit1=foley_kitchen


goodness i just saw the price......i must be out of the loop...i paid $15 for mine...


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I made tomato juice last year for the first and last time.....too much work for something we rarely drink. Actually it was more of a V8 Juice because I used fresh carrots,celery etc. It really taste good, but we just aren't tomato juice drinkers I still have 4 qts left. I will use them in veggie soup to can this winter. I dont even remember where I got my recipe from. Sorry not much help

I have one of these http://www.amazon.com/Victorio-VKP250-Model-Strainer-Sauce/dp/B001I7FP54


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Food mills are expensive- I won't be buying one. I do have one of those Bullets; my son bought it for me when they were first advertised on television. It's like a mini-blender. I may run the tomatoes through that and see what happens.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

https://www.lehmans.com/p-3102-the-foley-food-mill.aspx

sriston.....here is one for $40...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Susan, It will take some time using a Bullet, but that will work!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We just remove skins, core the and remove any bad bits. Cook until very soft and drain through a strainer with holes small enough to remove seeds. We use a wooden spoon to get the juice and pulp through. Add salt and pepper to taste. We like thick juice so we cook it down until thicker. We also can our tomatoes in this....James


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm going to second the recommendation to use a sieve. When I've made juice, that's all I've used. If I was really busy, I didn't even bother peeling and seeding first. That Bullet is going to take forever and a day to process any amount of tomatoes.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

You can usually pick up used ones from Goodwill for a few bucks. I bought a small food mill there for $7. Most people who get them only use them a handful of times and then get rid of them because they ran out of ideas to use it on.


----------



## mizlew (Jun 13, 2012)

I core the tomatoes, heat, then just using a few at a time I press them through a mesh strainer using the back of a wooden spoon or a large, firm spatula. The skins and seeds stay behind. Besure and scrape outside of strainer from time to time as pulp collects here. If you buy a mesh strainer you will find that they are not too expensive.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

I use a mesh strainer and press the juice out with a big ladle, just run the ladle around in circles in the strainer and the juice will run right through leaving the seeds skins and membranes behind in the strainer.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

check out ebay .you may find a good deal on a victoro or squeeze strainer they work great get the seeds n skins in one prosess used ones can be cheep if yer lucky . I love mine even when canning whole tomatoes instead of adding water to the jar I add tomato juice


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I found skinning the tomatoes before cooking made a better product, less bitterness. But I am the same way with applesauce. My Mom made hers with a cone strainer and wooden pestle, seeds, peels, cores, worms and all, not me....James


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks! I can do this! I have a mesh colander that fits across my sink and I think it will be perfect for pressing the tomatoes through. Thanks to you all for sharing your knowledge and experience. I appreciate it.


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Squeezo/victorio food strainers work great! I got 1 on ebay for 28$ then found 1 at a local thrift store for 15$.
Rick


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

My mom uses regular colanders the same one she uses too drain her spaghetti.cook tomatoes first then smash with a big spoon.If you like its fun too add some hot peppers.fresh or dried.


----------

